# gimbal butt caps



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

is there a place to buy these? if somebody has one on a rod and they don't need it ill buy it from you.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

10 second google search.:thumbup:

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/trolling-butts-gimbals/


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I probably have some for free if you need them...Gulf Breeze

I DO have some..


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Ocean Master said:


> I probably have some for free if you need them...Gulf Breeze
> 
> I DO have some..


 
I just need one. where in gulf breeze are you located?


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

johnf said:


> 10 second google search.:thumbup:
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/trolling-butts-gimbals/


Maybe he was looking to make a little conversation on the forum? A little advise, a little communication, heck, I don't know. if you think about it, what do we need anything other than google for?


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

Realtor said:


> Maybe he was looking to make a little conversation on the forum? A little advise, a little communication, heck, I don't know. if you think about it, what do we need anything other than google for?


 
that's pretty much how I was thinking. if I was gonna pay id rather pay somebody on here than buy it from a online store, have to give somebody the money so they can use their credit card(im 17), and on top of that have to wait a week to get it.

plus id get to meet somebody from pff and oceanmaster seems like a good guy to know.


----------

